# We've got some serious black icing...



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

We've got some serious black icing going on tonight.
I don't know if it the frost coming out of the ground or what but it has turned into an ice rink out there, it is 36 degrees and raining still.
The town is out in force putting down material.


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

*Oshkosh*

Oshkosh--March never fails to Amaze me! here in central Maine it went from Zero to Rain in 24 hours! No Ice here thus far but I wouldn*t Gambel on No Ice? but Winters here are Dropping Less Snow each Year! & less plowing events! three Events? as I count Them! I can remember three a Week! of a foot or more! especially in febuary & WE could still get a Bad One? a few Yreas Ago WE had a Snow storm the first week of June that dropped 18 inches I had cleaned up my Yard & racked My Lawn & BAM!--Went to BED Woke UP! I don*t believe this CRAP! Mother Nature is a Sly ONE! Who Knows?? Ole Tower


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Just in my time...*

LOL, A old man story,,Just in the past ten years I have noticed that the season starts later and goes later.
Where we used to get snow around Halloween and always by Thanksgiving we now don't see it till mid January and get plow-able storms right into April.
It just doesn't stick around like it used to and pile up.You get a storm and the majority melts off and maybe another.
The snowmobile season has been horrible the past two years up here, this year with two 14"+ snowfalls will only be a four week season again.Hardly worth spending $8,000 a machine for.
I was just out chipping the ice away so the run off would have a place to go.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

We had some sw ct i know i slipped taking my dog out but the rain was in puddles i dont know  :realmad:


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

It's pretty bad out there right now. My street had runoff on it all day and now it is about 2" of thick ice and another 2" of sand and salt.


----------

